# RoadBikeReview group ride - October 12th - 9am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

<span style="text-decoration: line-through;">So for October, we're going to do something different, I'm going to ask what weekend works best for the majority? Lets get some dates and we'll put it to a vote. Saturdays are open as well, maybe we'll be able to get some people out there that can't normally make the Sunday rides...

10/5 and 10/18 will probably not work...  </span>

*Ride is scheduled for October 12th. 9 a.m meetup, rollout by 9:15 a.m.*

Look at how fun this looks!


----------



## kdown (Dec 8, 2007)

*I vote for 10/05*

I vote for 10/05. My brother, Jeff, is planning to come down from Bellingham, WA for the ride. If it isn't 10/05, the sooner a new date is chosen the better chance I have of finding a new plane ticket for him.

Ken D.


----------



## Pedo (Jul 31, 2008)

The 5th or the 18th would have been my ideal dates.......


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

too... much... choice... 

post it, and I shall (try to) come


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

okay, so choices are...
*
Saturday Oct 4
Saturday Oct 11
or Sunday Oct 12*


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a no on October 11 -- that's the date of Mythbusters BusterCon! BUSTED!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> too... much... choice...
> 
> post it, and I shall (try to) come


 +1


.............


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay, Oct 12th.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Like others, I'll try to maybe come if you pick my date... if I'm in the mood.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> Like others, I'll try to maybe come if you pick my date... if I'm in the mood.
> 
> fc


OH, you ARE coming... it's *not *on the 5th to accommodate YOUR busy schedule.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

When is Jack's Siclista Lechon ride?


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

what's the route?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

bikerbert said:


> what's the route?


I suspect it's the same as usual: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-Palo-Alto-with-Huddart-extension


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Reminder - The ride is this sunday! 

For those interested, we will have a bike outfitted with Campy 11 speed at the ride if you want to check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> For those interested, we will have a bike outfitted with Campy 11 speed at the ride if you want to check it out.


Cool. 

Let me know if you'll have one, preferable in a size 54, with Dura-Ace Di2 so I know whether to bring a bike or not.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> with Dura-Ace Di2 so I know whether to bring a bike or not.


will do! Di2 is pretty sweet...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi,
I'm new to this group. Wonder if you can post the route description and est mileages/pace etc... thx.




thien said:


> <span style="text-decoration: line-through;">So for October, we're going to do something different, I'm going to ask what weekend works best for the majority? Lets get some dates and we'll put it to a vote. Saturdays are open as well, maybe we'll be able to get some people out there that can't normally make the Sunday rides...
> 
> 10/5 and 10/18 will probably not work...  </span>
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I'm new to this group. Wonder if you can post the route description and est mileages/pace etc... thx.


The link sometimerider posted is of the very slightly longer "A-group" route:

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-Palo-Alto-with-Huddart-extension

The "B-group" and "C-group" (if present) route do not include the little loop through Huddart Park, but is essentially the same. The A-group tries to catch the B-group by the Canada regroup/turn-around. 

The average mph for the whole "A-group" ride last time was 18-19 mph.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I shall be there. period.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Kwantani said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this group. Wonder if you can post the route description and est mileages/pace etc... thx.


Hi Kwantani and welcome to the NorCal board. Dr John is correct on the route and the separation of different groups. We put these on each month so everyone can come out and ride.

So the B & C group pace is really just dictated by whoever shows up and wants to ride in those groups, we make sure someone from RoadBikeReview is in each group to make sure everyone knows the route and comes back to the start safely. :thumbsup: 

I think the non A group route is right around 32 miles.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

francois said:


> I shall be there. period.
> 
> fc


well, if francis is going to ride...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kwc said:


> well, if francis is going to ride...


Yeah bring your Look time trial bike and aero helmet homie.

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

francois said:


> Yeah bring your Look time trial bike and aero helmet homie.
> 
> fc


It's invisible Look time trial bike for now, unless I tape the 596 spread to the side of my bike.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> It's invisible Look time trial bike for now, unless I tape the 596 spread to the side of my bike.


That's not a bad idea... If I had a spread in bicycling, I'd do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

francois said:


> I shall be there. period.
> 
> fc


I shall be there too.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I'm going to be there...

Pretty sure... At least I'm going to be at a party the night before not too far from the start... :yikes:


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Good to see you guys today, looked like you were having a good ride. How about Nov 8th from the studio?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Yeah, perfect ride! The A group swept up the B's on Canada and tried to give them a ride. We caught their leaders at the finish line and the officials are reviewing the photos as we speak.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd like to suggest the officials carefully look at that dude in the B-group riding the campy 11 and tubeless. :eek6:  

Thanks all. Nice to see everyone again and had fun as usual.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

tsh... still can't let it go that Campy took the win eh?

I believe I was already clipped out before you A's arrived.  









Francois, Dr John, Mark, Ken D, Kwantani, and Alex









Gregg, Gary, and Andy









KWC of kwc.org fame (Be sure to check out his LOOK 596 spread on the inside cover of this month's Bicycling!)


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Kwantani and his awesome euro Colnago









Rumblings of the results begins...









The whole group heading back together.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Kwantani and his awesome euro Colnago


Yeah, what a beauty. I wanted to check it out more closely, but I was like a cat with a shiny object with the 11-speeder.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> Yeah, what a beauty. I wanted to check it out more closely, but I was like a cat with a shiny object with the 11-speeder.


Man, that white kit of mine is sooo bright. I'll be riding that 11 speed this week. Right Thien??

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

good times -- I slept for 3 hours afterwards and I didn't even do the full ride


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

The campy 11 was out of the question for me after i checked the prices , Then i asked Thien if i could give the 11 a test ride and once my hands hit those hoods and i shifted and braked on these levers I knew i would be shopping for the campy .

Oh yea and seeing Thien out sprint that guy in all white, with the campy 11, sold me. 

Great ride , great weather, 

Thanks Thien for the test ride!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We should do Old La Honda again this week. 4:30 at Sand Hill and 280. Up OLH down 84! Wednesday!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> We should do Old La Honda again this week. 4:30 at Sand Hill and 280. Up OLH down 84!
> fc


Is that Wednesday again? What time did you get back to the parking lot last week? I'd love to do this, but I have to pick up my daughter from childcare in Santa Clara at 6:30 so timing would be tight for me.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thien said:


> tsh... still can't let it go that Campy took the win eh?
> 
> I believe I was already clipped out before you A's arrived.
> 
> ...


Man Thien, doesn't this guy work for us? Buy him a righteous windbreaker please.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> Is that Wednesday again? What time did you get back to the parking lot last week? I'd love to do this, but I have to pick up my daughter from childcare in Santa Clara at 6:30 so timing would be tight for me.


Yes, Wednesday. We got back around 6:15 last week. Only the hour record was broken on that hillclimb las week.

fc


----------



## mellum76 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow guys, that looks like a lot of fun. I'm setting my sights, on the next weekend ride, to come join you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Man, that white kit of mine is sooo bright


Yeah, but I thought that was a pretty good looking kit. Somehow, although I was wearing Ned's Threads, I doubt I'll be mistaken for Ned Overend. 



> Wow guys, that looks like a lot of fun. I'm setting my sights, on the next weekend ride, to come join you


It's always nice to see new faces. And the rides are always a lot of fun.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

ok, you guys got me hooked... where do I order the RBR kit?
do I've to do 10 races? hmmm I mean rides and out sprint the 11 speed dude to qualify for kits? 



Dr_John said:


> Yeah, but I thought that was a pretty good looking kit. Somehow, although I was wearing Ned's Threads, I doubt I'll be mistaken for Ned Overend.
> 
> It's always nice to see new faces. And the rides are always a lot of fun.


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

francois said:


> We should do Old La Honda again this week. 4:30 at Sand Hill and 280. Up OLH down 84! Wednesday!
> 
> fc


I shall be there !! It is going to be nice and warm good climbing weather


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thien, isn't that the second time you've beaten the A group? And the first was on the 10spd... so it musn't be the bike but the engine! hehe! :thumbsup: 

And I was just Thien's domestique so it was okay that Francis beat me to the line.  LOL!

Gary


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Gee3 said:


> Thien, isn't that the second time you've beaten the A group? And the first was on the 10spd... so it musn't be the bike but the engine! hehe! :thumbsup:
> 
> And I was just Thien's domestique so it was okay that Francis beat me to the line.  LOL!
> 
> Gary


There was mayhem at the finish line! Thien was so revved up he dropped everyone on the neutral zone on the way back.  

On an interesting note, I rode the 11-speed and I found it wayyyy fast. But I checked my old bike and the front wheel would not spin!!! I've been riding it like that for a week :mad2: .

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Kwantani said:


> ok, you guys got me hooked... where do I order the RBR kit?
> do I've to do 10 races? hmmm I mean rides and out sprint the 11 speed dude to qualify for kits?


Follow the links here Kwantani... :thumbsup: 

http://www.mtbr.com/jerseyscrx.aspx


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Thien, isn't that the second time you've beaten the A group?


I was in meetings all day with the RBR Group ride officials. At the center of the discussion was the mysterious downed tree on Greer, which added precious seconds to the A-group's ride. After carefully reviewing the video tape, you can hear Dr_John clearly proclaim "What the? Hey, I didn't sign up for no cyclocross event!." I did mention to the officials that in addition to the usual marvelous cache of bike goodies in Thien's trunk, I also saw what appeared to be a chain-saw. They agreed that the matter would proceed to arbitration.


----------

